# Noise filter solutions. Ceiling fan PWM control inducing noise



## fastline (May 7, 2010)

My ceiling fan control is causing some noise. When the lights go off, the noise goes away. These are PWM controllers and are common to return harmonics on the line. I can even hear it in the breaker box so I highly doubt switching circuits will do it. I am looking for something like a choke, etc, that can reduce this noise. I can certainly get at the wiring that goes to the fans to add filtering.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

I would of thought that if you are getting noise then your equipment is working off the same ring mains, you can try filtering solutions but I would try them first before buying as they may not solve your problem, I run in separate spurs in for my power amps and sub and then my source equipment off another, I do use Isotek which is a good brand for making mains filter solutions but like I said try before you buy


----------



## Lucky7! (Jan 7, 2008)

I would try to kill the problem at the source before adding something on another spur where your AVR gear is situated. Have you tried contacting the manufacturer as they may have a solution or suggestions?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

fastline said:


> My ceiling fan control is causing some noise. When the lights go off, the noise goes away.


It’s not clear from you post, but are you concerned about the fan causing noise in your HT system, or just noise in general – i.e., not related to the HT?

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## fastline (May 7, 2010)

Sorry, yes, just the HT system is what I am concerned with. They are on separate circuits right now and since I can hear it in the breaker box, I am sure everything in the house would have noise. I want to kill it at the source. Calling the MFG is a worthless ploy. Last time I called, it was like they were just reading the directions on the back for me. ZERO help.... I am pretty familiar with PWM controllers though so might have to do some testing or look at similar designs.


----------

